#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main Result 2016 Result http://jeemain.nic.in/

## ajaytopgun

JEE Main Result 2016 : Finally after a long wait we have good news for all those candidates who had applied and appeared for the Joint Entrance Examination conducted by The Central Board Of School Education. According to the news that we have, the board will be releasing the JEE Main result on the main site tomorrow & will also be hosted here on this webpage. Considering the huge number of students who had applied for the examination there will a lot of rush on the website so you are advised to check your result as early as possible. For your convenience we will be sharing the direct link of the website from where you can check your result easily. We have also provided you all with he easiest procedure to check your results as soon as they are declared.

About 12 lac candidates applied for JEE Main offline paper I and paper II was held on April 3 and the online Paper I and paper II were held on April 9 and 10. Admission into NITs, IIITs, other centrally funded technical Institutions will be based on this years JEE Main scores. All those top 2 lac candidates who will be able to clear the JEE Mains are eligible to sit for the JEE advanced examination which will be held in the month of may. The registration for the JEE Advanced exam will begin from the April 29th and concluding on April 4th. http://jeemain.nic.in/webinfo/Public/Home.aspx





  Similar Threads: UTU Result of 2nd Round of B.Tech Online Counseling 2016-17 is declared JEE Main results 2016 to be declared, Check jeemain.nic.in, cbseresults.nic.in JEE Main Result 2014

----------

